# Teamspeak installieren



## Webspace2005 (15. November 2004)

Hi, hat jemand mal eine Anleitung um Teamspeak zu installieren? Irgendwie will sich TS bei mir aufm dem SuSe9 Server nicht installieren lassen... Ich kanns zwar entpacken, aber ich kann in keinen Ordner oder so...
Kann mir mal jemand helfen?

ICQ:160782892

oder hier oder per mail:x04@gmx.tm

Danke, Michael


----------



## imweasel (15. November 2004)

Hi,

wenn du auch sagen würdest was genau nicht funktioniert, könnte man dir sicherlich helfen.

Was soll 





			
				Webspace2005 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber ich kann in keinen Ordner oder so...


 bedeuten? Versuch mal einen Befehl oder so... 

Wer klar definiert was nicht funktioniert, der bekommt auch klar definierte Hilfe....


----------



## Webspace2005 (15. November 2004)

also, es gibt keinen fehlercode oder so...

er entpackt alles in den ordner:
 tss2_rc2 
und wenn ich in den ordner reinwill, sagt er das es diesen ordner nicht gibt...

bin ich zu blöd oder was?
Ich habs mit cd ORDNER usw probiert...


----------



## JohannesR (16. November 2004)

```
# wget ftp://webpost.teamspeak.org/releases/ts2_server_rc2_20201.tar.bz2
# tar xvjf ts2_server_rc2_20201.tar.bz2
# cd tss2_rc2
# ./teamspeak2-server_startscript start
```

So sollte es gehen...


----------



## Helmut Klein (16. November 2004)

Nach 15Minuten ohne Antwort hast du ja gestern unseren Chat besucht, wo dein Problem gelöst wurde.
Du solltest dich eventuell etwas mehr mit Linux befassen, bevor du dich an so etwas ranwagst.

TeamSpeak-Server Installations-Howto:

http://www.completronics.com/TeamSpeak/


----------



## generador (16. November 2004)

naja jeder fängt mal klein an und auch du hast irgendwann so angefangen

immerhin hat er ja höflich gefragt und wollte es halt wissen


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. November 2004)

generador hat gesagt.:
			
		

> naja jeder fängt mal klein an


Genau das ist der Punkt.
Man beginnt mit einer Linux Distro und einem Buch, arbeitet sich durch die ersten Schritte und kommt erst irgendwann später auf die Idee Server-Daemons zu installieren 
*Ironie, beloved ironie*


----------



## Helmut Klein (16. November 2004)

Du sagst es selber: jeder fängt einmal *klein* an - d.h. nicht direkt mit einem root-server *ohne* Vorkenntnisse.

Und ihm wurde geholfen, zwar mit einem unguten Gefühl dabei, aber ihm wurde geholfen.


----------

